
People in Sweden Now at Risk of Losing Access to Notes - mgiannopoulos
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-02-28/swedes-now-at-risk-of-losing-access-to-cash-in-parts-of-country
======
mgiannopoulos
Headline is a bit click-baity. The core issue >He says Sweden’s more remotely
populated areas in the north are most at risk of losing access to cash. Such a
scenario would be worrying in the event of natural disaster or a technological
breakdown, with Swedes potentially unable to buy the basics needed to
survive.<

How often are remote areas of Sweden cut off from the internet needed to make
digital payments? Not often i would think.

